#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Tochter einer Mutter mit Persönlichkeitsstörung >

## johanna

Hallo. Ich bin ganz neu in diesem Forum und etwas nervös deswegen. 
Meine Mutter hat vermutlich eine Persönlichkeitsstörung. Ich habe seit einigen Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihr, aber heimlich zu meinem Vater, der aufgegeben hat und keine Kraft hat, sich gegen meine Mutter zu stellen. Meine Mutter braucht ärztliche Hilfe und ist momentan nicht bereit, diese anzunehmen. Sie hat die ganze Familie zerstört, hat auch kaum mehr soziale Kontakte. Es ist sehr schwierig, die ganze Situation kurz zu schildern. Jedenfalls hat meine Mutter alle Anzeichen einer histrionischen Persönlichkeitsstörung. Mein Vater leidet sehr unter ihr. Was kann man tun? Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, sie zu einer Therapie zu bewegen, gibt es irgendwo Austauschmöglichkeiten Beratung etc.?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo johanna, 
wenn es sich um eine histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung bei Deiner Mutter handeln sollte, dann ist bezüglich Therapie (die auch nicht einfach ist) dafür zunächst einmal eine "Therapiebereitschaft" Deiner Mutter die Voraussetzung. Ich weiß nicht, ob Deine Mutter auch schon "Leidensdruck" verspürt. Sollte ein solcher vorhanden sein, kann man darüber den Weg zur Therapie ebnen.
Bezüglich Austauschmöglichkeiten gibt es verschiedene Foren, die sich mit dieser Thematik auseinander setzen. Unter Eingabe bei google-histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung forum-, wirst Du recht viele Treffer erhalten. 
Auf den ersten Blick fand ich www.narzissmus.net recht interessant. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie belastend die Erkrankung Deiner Mutter für die Angehörigen ist. Glaube, dass innerhalb der Foren auch Unterstützungsmöglichkeiten der Angehörigen mit angesprochen werden. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## Sterni

@Ulrike 
Bei heiklen Themen finde ich deine Medizinischen Aussagen manchmal etwas gewagt,ehrlich gesagt fände ich ein bisschen Zurückhaltung besser. 
@Johanna 
In Sozial Psychiatrischen Zentren gibt es Beratungsmöglichkeiten für Angehörige Psychisch Erkrankter. Das nächstgelegene Sozial Psychiatrische Zentrum in deiner Nähe ist im Branchen Buch zu finden, ein großer Anbieter sind die Hilfsorganisationen, sowie die Caritas.

----------


## Antihistrionika

Hallo Johanna, 
über einen Austausch mit Dir würde ich mich sehr freuen, histrionische Menschen scheinen zwar öfter vorzukommen, aber komischerweise wird nie angesprochen, was für Auswirkungen das in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis hat. 
46 Jahre musste ich werden, um endlich zu verstehen, dass meine Mutter (fast 80) höchstwahrscheinlich eine histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung hat. Mein Bruder (50) und ich haben nie den Kontakt abgebrochen, mein Vater(82) "liebt" sie über alles und blockt seit jeher ab. 
Nach außen hin eine vollkommen unauffällige Familie (wir hatten gute Noten, galten als vernünftig, rauchten nicht und hatten auch keine sonstigen, nennenswerten Probleme) Aber was innerhalb der Familie passierte..... 
Z.B. sämtliche meiner (unwesentlichen) Krankheiten wurden hochgespielt, dramatisiert. z.B.wegen normaler Teenager-Pickel war ich stationär 6 Wochen in der Uniklinik, ich musste jede Woche zur Kosmetikerin, ich nahm jahrelang Tetrazykline, jeder Pickel wurde aber auch jeden Tag kommentiert von ihr und mit 16 wurde meine Gesichtshaut in der Klinik (stationär) abgeschliffen. Irgendwie hat sie die Ärzte dazugebracht. 
Es herrschte jeden Tag Dramatik, wegen Nichtigkeiten. Sie nahm nie ein Blatt vor den Mund und vermittelte mir gerne, dass ich nicht hübsch genug war, nicht mit Leuten klar käme und ständig Probleme hätte und machte.
- mit der Jacke machst Du Dich ja hässlicher, als Du sowieso schon bist!
- wir zahlen Dir gerne Geld, falls Du etwas an Deinem Gesicht chirurgisch korrigieren möchtest, z.B. Deine Nase (Anmerkung: meine Nase ist vollkommen OK) Wir machen alles für Dich
- Sei doch nicht so empfindlich, wenn man dir mal was sagt
- seufz, hast du wieder zugenommen, komm wir machen eine Diät (ich hatte mit 16 einen BMI von ca.20, heute 24)
usw. usw. 
(Übrigens oh wunder, erfuhr ich später durch die Aufmerksamkeit von Männern, dass ich durchaus recht attraktiv bin und eine gute Figur habe....) 
"Widerworte" durfte man nicht geben, mein Bruder verschloss sich deswegen total.
Ich kämpfte alleine auf weiter Flur, fühlte mich sehr einsam. Da ich durch meine Umwelt indirekt mitbekam, dass die Meinungen meiner Mutter sehr speziell waren (Lehrer, Freunde, Verwandte), wehrte ich mich eben doch ab und zu. Jedesmal kam es zu einem riesen Streit, sie heulte sehr schnell und wurde von meinem Vater getröstet. 
Ich wehrte mich. Nichts anderes. Erzähle ich heute anderen Menschen von meiner Kindheit, wird schnell gesagt: Ja, ein Teenager. Da gibt es doch immer Streit. Und sowieso Mutter und Tochter. Nein, ich versuchte ja, vernünftig, gerecht und angepasst zu sein. Ich erlaubte mir keine Extravaganzen. Suchte von vorneherein gemäßigte Kleidung aus (keine Chance - jedes Mal von ihr Theater im Kaufhof), hatte ziemlich vernünftige Ansichten (für die ich in Deutscharbeiten auch als "sehr reif für ihr Alter" gelobt wurde).... aber ich war kreuzunglücklich und sehr sehr unsicher mit Freundinnen. 
Tja und ihr Verhalten hat sich bis heute nicht geändert.....  
Also kein Teenager-Problem. Klar, es sind andere Themen heute. Sie "traut" sich ja nicht, dieses oder jenes anzusprechen, sagt sie. Haha, sie traut sich allerhand.
Sie ist ein Grenzverletzer ohne Gleichen, ein Elefant und gleichzeitig eine Mimose, die jeglichen Hauch einer Kritik sofort pariert. 
Sowohl mein Bruder als auch ich sind jahrelang in Therapie gegangen, es hat mir damals sehr geholfen. Aber es ist zum einen nicht einfacher geworden, ich sehe nur etwas klarer. Zum anderen merke ich, dass auch in einem Alter, wo man ja über seine Kindheit hinweg sein sollte, meine Ängste so tief verwurzelt sind, dass sie wohl immer meine Begleiter sein werden. Es wurde ja alles Negative mit Nachdruck behauptet. 
Ich habe erst in diesem Jahr ausführlich mit meinem Bruder über unsere Mutter sprechen können. Und es ist eine große Erleichterung. Ihm ging es und geht es genau wie mir. Ich denke, ich habe fast das bessere Los gezogen. Mein gegengeschlechtliches Gegenüber war immerhin nicht die Mutter. (Ich komme mit Männern besser klar) Mein Bruder hat sich offensichtlich eine ähnliche Frau als Ehefrau ausgesucht, für 20 Jahre (mittlerweile Trennung). Es fand fast keine Sexualität statt, das zeigt für mich, dass meine Mutter doch eine gravierende Prägung verursacht hat. 
Im Großen und Ganzen empfinde ich mich als glücklichen Menschen. Vielleicht auch gerade deswegen, weil ich versuche, viele Sachen natürlich genau andersherum zu machen als meine Mutter. Ich arbeite seit 20 Jahren an meinem Selbstwertgefühl und meinen Ängsten, hinterfrage immer wieder meine Wirkung auf andere Menschen und bin gerne alleine in der Natur und fühle mein Selbst sehr intensiv. Ich genieße Ruhe. 
Manchmal tut es mir fast leid, dass meine Mutter diese intensiven, schönen Ich-Gefühle offensichtlich nie hat. Sie ist von einer rastlosen Energie, scheucht den Vater herum, lädt ständig Verwandten und neue Leute ein. Jammert über alles,beklagt sich über andere, versucht die Familie untereinander auszuspielen. Ja und sie lügt, wie ich erst jetzt merke. Spielt Beschwerden hoch (sie hat eigentlich keine nennenswerten Krankheiten), täuscht zur Not Schwindelanfälle vor (schlecht gespielt). Ihre Beschwerden sind immer wichtiger als die von Anderen, mittlerweile behauptet sie sogar, dass andere Leute Beschwerden nur vortäuschen, um sich wichtig zu machen. Super Projektion. 
Obwohl ich mittlerweile 200 km entfernt wohne, sind die Anrufe und sporadischen Besuche für mich immer noch ein Problem. Ich habe immer noch Schuldgefühle, dass ich sie nicht öfter besuche und...... dass ich sie nie habe glücklich machen können.
Ja genau, das zerreisst mich ! Ich muss höllisch aufpassen, dass es nicht zum Streit kommt, nachher geht es mir schlecht, weil ich ja so eine böse Tochter war. Lasse ich alles über mich ergehen (Sticheleien, Vorwürfe, Jammern, Forderungen) und versuche, nett zu sein, fühle ich mich nachher noch sehr lange leer und depressiv.
Aber ich arbeite daran. Versuche, meine wunden Stellen vielleicht doch endlich mal mit etwas Hornhaut abzudecken. Bin ich nett zu ihr, möchte sie noch mehr Kontakt zu mir (klar, die Anderen sind ja alle so böse). Den Kontakt ganz abzubrechen, kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Sie ist fast 80. 
Dabei hilft mir die Fern-Diagnose einer Therapeutin: histrionische Persönlichkeitsstörung, agitierte und larvierte Depression. Das sage ich mir von Mal zu Mal. Letzlich kann sie nichts dafür.  
Meiner Mutter habe ich nichts von dieser Diagnose erzählt. Therapie käme für sie sowieso nie in Frage. Als ich damals die Therapie anfing, war sie "sehr erleichtert" und bot an, Kosten zu übernehmen. ("Mit Dir ist ja immer etwas, wir tun alles für Dich" etc. Sie selber bräuchte keine Therapie. Auch später, als sie darüber klagte, dass es ihr so schrecklich gehen würde. Und Antidepressiva schon grad gar nicht. Sogar Johanniskrauttabletten wurden abgelehnt. 
Eigentlich weiß ich, was sie von mir möchte: Bedingungslose, ständige Liebe, Bewunderung und totale Aufmerksamkeit. Sie ist das Kind und ich die Mutter??
Mein Vater hat ihr das weitgehend gegeben. Mit dem Erfolg, dass sie schlecht über ihn spricht. Er hat sich seine Ruckzugsmöglichkeiten geschaffen, er wird dement und schwerhörig. Oder tut er nur so? 
Für Deine Erfahrungen, Buchtipps und auch für Erfahrungen anderer Leute wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
Antihistrionika :Smiley:

----------


## SabiMa

Kannst du nicht einen Krankenwagen rufen, der sie in einem Klinikum bringt für Menschen mit psychischen Problemen? Ich bin der Meinung, dass egal unter welcher Krankheit unsere Eltern leiden, wir müssen auf sie aufpassen und sie nicht im Stich lassen. Ich glaube, dass dein Vater sie wirklich liebt, nur er ist müde geworden. Wenn sie nicht freiwillig zur Therapie gehen will, versuch es anders um.

----------


## Irma12345

hallo SabiMa
Du kannst niemanden einfach irgendwo hin bringen lassen ,wenn er nicht entmündigt ist ...es sei denn ,es besteht eine akute Eigen-oder Fremdgefährdung
LG Monika

----------


## ratlos...

hi, 
vllt kann mir ja jemand von euch helfen...
ich glaub es wär mal ganz gut für mich zu wissen, was meine mutter genau hat... ich weiß nur eins sie war mal in behandlung (ob sies noch ist..?.. keinen kontakt zu ihr daher keine ahnung...)
ich kann mich an vieles aus meiner kindheit nicht erinnern...  ist schwierig... 
also grundlos auf jemanden wütend sein konnte ie super... natürlich war sie immer im recht und wenn nicht... war sie trotzdem im recht ist ja klar... entschuldigung= für sie ein fremdwort... irgendwie kann man das schon alles so biegen dass der andere schuld hat... laut konnte sie echt gut werden... und vati vor auf der straße vor sämtlichen leuten anbrüllen auch... aus irgendeinem grund bekommt sie schon seit ich denken kann frührente... warum weiß ich bis heut nich naja... arbeiten war für sie ein fremdwort aber sie konnte nicht verstehen warum ihr arbeitender exehemann mehr geld hatte (ist ja auch echt "schwer" nachvollziehbar)... handgreiflich konnte sie auch gut werden... gründe dafür... mhm fallen mir keine ein... aber das sies war weiß ich noch... ach und ich musste immer wenn ich nach ihren augen (besonders betont nach ihren augen ich wusste nicht dass ich was falsch gemacht hätte...) etwas falsch gemacht hatte musste ich mich immer schriftlich entschuldigen... sonst drohte der rausschmiss... und der kam auch tatsächlich 2 mal durfte ich von jetzt auf gleich meine koffer packen und bin zu vati.... warum bin ich nur nicht dort geblieben... immer nach ca ner woche bin ich zurück... und irgendwann entschied ich dann von selbst zu gehen (wird mir heut noch vorgeworfen... hab ja so das familieneinkommen maßgeblich zerstört da sie ja dann--> wohlgemerkt 10 monate nach meinem auszug, nachdem ich mich endlich umgemeldet hab keinen unterhalt& kindergeld für mich mehr bekommen hatte, und natürlich stand ihr das selbe die ganze zeit davor zu obwohl ich wohlgemerkt 10 monate nicht bei ihr gelebt habe...)
ich kenne den grund für ihr verhalten nicht... ich weiß nur eins... sie hasst mich und ich weiß nicht warum... ich habe mit keinem menschen in meinem umfeld auch nur das kleinste problem aber mit meiner mutter... ich versteh es einfach nicht... 
mitlerweile hat sie auch den kontakt zu ihren eltern abgebrochen weil diese auf meiner seite stehen... 
ich verstehs nicht... eigentlich will ich nur in einer glücklichen familie leben...

----------


## MIPASA

Hallo ratlos, 
  Ich bin kein Profi, kann dir nicht sagen ob deine Mutter eine Persönlichkeitsstörung hat auch wenn es sich so anhört.  Kenne aber die Situation die du dabei durchmachst. Mir ging es mit meiner Mutter viele Jahre genauso. Keine 10 min durften wir in einem Raum alleine sein dann flogen die Fetzen und der Rest der Familie musste gehorchen sonst flippte sie aus. Vollgepackt mit Schuldgefühlen alles falsch zu machen und folgende Depressionen bin ich auch irgendwann gegangen. 
   Was ich erst viele Jahre später und nach einigen Therapien meinerseits  gelernt habe ist , den Menschen auch mal zu verstehen der so Aggressiv vor geht warum wieso er so sein könnte... und auch  zu lernen diesen Menschen keine Gelegenheit zu bieten, Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken wenn sie so ausflippen.
  Ich hab die Ignoranz gewählt oder ihr auf den Kopf zu gesagt wie verletzend sie sein kann und ihr keine Gelgenheit mehr gegeben habe darauf antworten zu können..
  Irgendwann ergab sich daraus das sie labil wurde und ich mich nach 15 Jahren endlich mit ihr an einem Tisch setzen konnte .  Wir redeten nach 15 Jahren ruhige Worte. 
  Dabei erfuhr ich das sie selber immer von ihrer Mutter ignoriert wurde und um jedes Stück Liebe und Anerkennung betteln musste. Das ihr vieles leid tut usw.  Sie fühlte sich verlassen und wollte nie wieder so schwach sein.
  Persönlichkeitsstörung? Vielleicht hat sie die….  Diese Aggressionen waren ihr letzter Ausweg, weil sie sich nicht anders zu helfen wusste. Heute leben wir  sehr harmonisch miteinander. Natürlich gibt es hier und da mal Streit der aber nach ein paar Minuten wieder beigelegt ist.
  Aus Erfahrung weiß ich dass deine Mutter sich zu keinen Beratungsgesprächen überreden lassen wird, solange sie diese Aufmerksamkeit bekommt bei Ihren Aggressionen und dabei den Eindruck bekommt „ schau ich hab doch recht“.  
Die Oberhand zu behalten ist Ihnen wichtig, bloß keine Schwäche zeigen. Sie wird dich für verrückt halten bei dem Wort das sie sich doch mal psychologisch beraten lassen sollte.
   Du kannst dich wehren oder sie ignorieren. Aber wenn dir der Kragen platzt, werde nicht ausfallend oder verletzend, gebe ihr keine Grundlage dich erneut anzugreifen, dreh dich um und geh wenn du nicht weiter weißt. Löse dich von Ihrem Verhalten.
  Dass du ausgezogen  bist finde ich übrigens sehr gut. Du hast dich aus Ihrem Kreislauf gelöst und sie erlebt einen Verlust, deshalb versucht sie Dich mit Schuldgefühlen zu belasten. Lass das nicht zu. Denn es ist nicht so. Du bist Erwachsen, lebe dein eigenes Leben.  
  Deine Mutter wird erst verstehen wenn sie wahrnimmt dass sie mit Boshaftigkeit keinen Menschen halten kann. Eher weglaufen. Vielleicht wird sie dann irgendwann selber merken dass etwas nicht stimmt und sich überreden lassen sich Beraten zu lassen.    :s_rose_for_u_cut:  Alles Gute für Dich    
MIPASA

----------


## MIPASA

Im übrigen, bei dir müßen es keine 15 Jahre sein ....  :Zwinker:

----------


## ratlos...

naja.... momentan klingen 15 jahre ziemlich kurz..... irgendwie hab ich den eindruck das wird nie passieren... und ich bin schon seit n paar jahren ausgezogen...

----------


## sali

Hallo, ich habe auch so ein Problem und zwar mit meiner Oma. Sie hat glaube ich auch diese Störung. Über die Jahre konnte sie es gut verheimlichen aber mittlerweile ist sie 88 und jetzt kommt noch dazu das sie vergesslich wird. Sonst ist sie aber für ihr alter voll fit. Meine Oma hat 3 Töchter und alle haben total Probleme mit ihr. Mein Problem ist jetzt das ich ca. einmal die Woche zu meiner Oma muß um ihr beim baden zu helfen. Sie könnte es noch alleine will aber immer die Aufmerksamkeit haben und macht aus 3 Tellern Abwasch ein Drama. Sie saugt einem die Energie aus nach dem Motto genug ist nicht genug. Wenn ich schon angezogen in der Tür stehe fällt ihr noch was ein was ich noch machen soll und ich muß wieder in die Wohnung zurück gehen. Wenn Sie eine Putzfrau oder Helferin hat, geht es nie lange gut. Sie ist mir auch furchtbar peinlich. Wenn z.B der Hausmeister kommt. Setzt sie sich breitbeinig im Nachthemd hinn und hat nichts drunter damit er ja auch alles sieht. Sie hat schon früher jeden Mann angemacht und am liebsten die Vergebenen. Das macht Sie auch wenn sie wegen ihrer eingebildeten Krankheiten mal wieder im Krankenhaus ist. Wenn man was sagen würde, dann würde sie auf verwirrt spielen so quasi oh mein Gott das hab ich ja garnicht gemerkt. Sie nimmt nicht mal ihre Tabletten gegen Depressionen u. meint sowas hab ich nicht. Und es sind eh immer die Anderen Schuld. Mein Problem ist jetzt. Ich habe zwar schon länger gemerkt das sie krank ist, will sie aber nicht hängen lassen, das geht auch garnicht. Manchmal bin ich aber dann 2 Tage komplett im Eimer wenn ich bei Ihr war. Ich weiß auch nie was sie als nächstes plant. Sie inszeniert immer irgendwas mittlerweile aber eben so schlecht das man ihr auf die Schliche kommt, was man früher als sie jung war nie beweisen konnte. Sie hat sich dann natürlich immer als unschuldig hinngestellt. Meine ganze Familie hat bei ihrem Theater immer mitgespielt u. alle hatten auch immer hyperrespekt vor ihr. Sie ist vornerum nicht böse zu mir nur hinten rum damit man nichts beweisen kann und macht aber diese komischen Sachen und obwohl ich weiß das sie spinnt macht es mich manchmal doch fertig. Meine Frage jetzt hat jemand für mich Tipps wie ich sie dazu bringen kann mit dem Scheiß aufzuhören. Wie gesagt ist es bei ihr nicht Altersbedingt sondern ich kenn sie nicht anders und dachte als Kind immer das ist halt so....bin eben so aufgewachsen damit. Meine Mutter und Schwestern von ihr haben wohl viel für sie gelogen um das Bild das sie nach Aussen afgebaut hatte aufrechtzuerhalten. Teilweise waren sie auch nicht sicher, ob sie wirklich krank ist oder einfach nur schwierig dominant. Wir haben alles bei Ihr versucht. Jeder tut Alles für sie. Weil sie auch sonst ihre Deprianfälle schiebt. Ins Heim will sie nicht. Alleine in der Wohnung will sie auch nicht. Essendienst schmeckt ihr nicht. Wenn alle zwei Tage jemand kommt ist ihr zu wenig. Wenn man sich kurz nicht meldet heisst es sie ist eine Belastung für uns das hat sie nicht verdient.... Sie hat sich aber andersrum nie um ihre Kinder gekümmert im Sinne von Liebe und für den Anderen etwas tun was anstrengend sein könnte sowas gabs nie- alle Kinder waren länger in Heimen. Alle mussten sich immer schon um ihre Probleme kümmern und diese für sie lösen. Ich hab schon voll die Panik was wohl nächstes mal wieder passiert. Sie schockt einen auch gerne mal und tut so als würde sie umkippen. Früher sagte sie jedem sie ist kurz vorm sterben, obwohl sie nur ne Grippe hatte. Meine Mama macht das schon ihr ganzes Leben mit und kann nicht mehr. Was sollen wir blos mit ihr machen ?

----------


## MIPASA

Hallo Sali, 
das ist ja wirklich eine Menge. Aber ich stelle mir auch gerade die Frage warum Ihr diese Spielchen die sie da mit Euch veranstaltet, mitspielt, wenn Ihr wisst das es Schauspielerei ist.
Deine Oma ist einsam und sie tut alles dafür Eure Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. 
Für Euch ist das aber eine hohe Belastung, wo sich mir die Frage stellt wie lange geht das mit Euch selber noch gut.  
In einem Heim wäre sie nie alleine, sie hat andere Bewohner um sich  sogar kleine Aktivitäten, rund um die Uhr Betreuung ganz nach Ihrem Geschmack. Versucht es Ihr schmackhaft zu machen. ( ist bestimmt leicht gesagt von mir) :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Ich denke ich würde sie vor die Wahl stellen Pflegedienst oder Heim. 
Es ist niemanden damit geholfen wenn Du und Deine Mutter zusammen klappt und nervlich am Ende seit gar selber krank werdet.
Laßt Euch nicht einschüchtern in dem sie in solchen Fällen auf die Tränendrüse drückt und das ja alles nicht verdient hat. Das ist eine Gewissensfrage, ich weiß aber manchmal muß man realitisch sein. Manchmal wird diese Gewissensfrage auch bewußt gestellt um Menschen an sich zu binden.
Ihr habt so eine Behandlung auch nicht verdient. Setzt eine Grenze für Eure aktive Hilfe an deiner Oma aber vor allem haltet Eure Grenzen auch selber ein. :Zwinker:  Für den Rest bietet Ihr einen Pflegedienst an oder wie gesagt das Heim, wenn ihr das nicht ausreicht. 
Ihr könnt Euch auch an einen sozialen Dienst wenden, der Euch helfen kann eine Lösung zu finden.  
Alles Gute für Dich  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## sali

Hallo, 
mei Danke Deine Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen. So kann es ja wirklich auf die Dauer nicht weitergehen. Wenn man halt zu ihr sagt, ob es nicht besser wäre wenn sie im Heim wäre, wo eine Rundumbeträuung wäre, dann lässt sie sich halt wieder voll in Depressionen reinfallen. Mal schauen wie das weitergeht. Also vielen vielen Dank für die Antwort

----------


## ratlos...

wenn wir von psychischen erkrankungen sprechen und krankheiten heilbar sind, sind es dann psychische erkrankungen auch?
bekommen die betroffenen mit das etwas nicht in ordnung ist :Huh?: 
gibt es für soetwas auslöser :Huh?: 
können persönlichkeitsstörungen vererbt werden :Huh?: ??

----------


## sali

hallo ratlos, boah was du alles mitgemacht hast ! Habs grad erst gelesen. Ich glaube das ist genau das Schlimme was diese Krankheit ausmacht. Das man nie genau weiß ist es jetzt volle Bosheit Absicht u. man müsste mit Demjenigen nie wieder ein Wort reden. Oder ist es die Krankheit. Und bei meinem Fall kommt es mir vor das Beides vorhanden ist bei ihr. Also mal so mal so. Das Allerschlimmste was Alle zum Durchdrehen bringt, ist ja das diese Personen haben nieeeeee Schuld, haben immer Recht, sind angeblich die liebsten Personen auf dieser Welt und alle Anderen sind Schuld. Und wenn man sich da nicht sagt sie ist einfach krank das ist ja die einzige Möglichkeit damit klar zu kommen. Und woher kommt wohl das Sprichwort Verrückten soll man nicht wiedersprechen. Weil es nämlich nichts bringt....Also ich denke sowas kann man erben u. wenn man so aufwächst ist es auch ganz logisch das man auch etwas angeschlagen ist. Kinder machen im Prinzip total ihre Eltern nach. Man muß früh genug die Kurve bekommen, besonders intelligent sein, oder einen ganz lieben Menschen in seinem Leben haben, der einem erklärt was ein "normales" Familienleben ist. Das war für mich als Kind und später immer total nervig in unserer Familie war echt nichts normal u. jeder hat ein komisches Verhalten teilweise. Ich glaube schon das das das Erbe von sowas ist.....lg sali :drawing_heart:

----------


## ratlos...

das ist ja der mist... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man nicht mitbekommt was man tut... das man so dermaßen von sich überzeugt ist & das man andern menschen ne tolle fasade vorspielen kann... obwohl... glückliches familienleben hab ich auch vorgespielt, als sie mich rausgeschmissen hatte (wohlgemerkt das ist in ordnung... ist ja ne erziehungsmethode... weiß zwar nich wirklich was der grund war ... aber egal...) hat das keiner mitbekommen... erst als ich dann von selbst ausgezogen bin hatte sie was zum tratschen... zu sagen was ich doch für ne schlimme tochter wär... und das ivch mich für dieses verhalten nicht mal entschuldigen kann etc (wohlgemerkt sie hat sich nie entschuldigt...hatte ja recht mit allem...)
ich will nicht so werden... nicht so sein...& ich find den spruch scheiße ist ja ne krankheit sie kann nichts dafür... WER SONST? irgendwas muss doch die ursache sein... 
ich weiß dass kinder im prinzip immer die eltern nachmachen... hab ich in der ausbildung oft gehört... ich hatte zum glück liebe menschen um mich rum & ich verachte die verhaltensweisen meiner "erzeugerin"- aber wenn ich irgendwann mal kinder hab... denk ich dann auch noch so :Huh?:  -ICH HOFFE JA! 
kann sich ihr verhalten ändern :Huh?: 
mittlerweile glaub ich nicht, dass wir noch mal zueinander finden... ich glaub der cut war gut für mich... aber es ist dennoch komisch...  
ich hoffe, dass sich das mit deiner oma auch klärt!  :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## sali

also meine Mutter hat jetzt auch gesagt. Es ist ihr scheißegal ob sie krank ist. Denn sie plant ja die Sachen vorher ! Merkt man jetzt halt, weil sie alt ist. Man kann es ihr danach nicht beweisen das es Absicht ist u. wenn man was sagen würden, würde sie sagen wie kannst du nur sowas von mir denken das kann ja nicht wahr sein heul jammer.....aber für mich ist sowas psychische Misshandlung und Erniedrigung was sie mit einem treibt.Der Zivi hat gesagt er kommt nicht mehr zu meiner Oma sie soll sich jemand Anderen suchen. 2 mal war er da und jetzt kann er schon nicht mehr. Wer weiß was da vorgefallen ist. Ich wünsche Dir auch viel Glück. Und so gut das du es früh genug erkannt hast ! und nicht wie meine Mutter die das ganze Leben an ihr klebte.......

----------


## ratlos...

zivi hat nach 2 mal schon das handtuch geschmissen krass!
das mit der planung fällt mir schwer einzuordnen... plant man anders, wenn man psychisch krank ist... kann man konsequenzen genauso vorher abschätzen... ??
naja kleben tu ich nicht an meiner mutter , aber so toll ist es auch nicht sie nie um sich zu haben nicht mal an festen wie geburtstag & weihnachten... nichtmal ihre mutter ruft sie an solchen tagen an... & ist schon blöd wenn cdu andauernd von leuten angesprochen wirst ach deine mutter vermisst dich bestimmt (weil du grad neu in ner fremden stadt bist & dir ständig neue leute begegnen denen du natürlich nicht deine familiengeschichte aufbinden möchtest...) 
aber irgendwie ist es beruhigend zu hören, dass es noch andere "komische" familien gibt- auch wenn es am besten wär, wenn  alle "normal" wären... 
vlg an dich sali

----------


## sali

Hallo, vielleicht vermisst Dich ja Deine Mutter kann man nicht wissen. Aber vermutlich ist es wie bei meiner Oma - die hat auch gemerkt oh Kinder in der Pubertät sind anstrengend und man muss solche Sachen tun wie kochen und kümmern und eventuell auch mal Kritik vertragen können und man muß mit Jugendlichen reden sie brauchen Aufmerksamkeit und Klamotten und alles... Und für solche Leute ist das dann schon ein Grund seine Kinder abzuschieben. Aber natürlich muß man dann einen Grund finden das man nicht Schuld daran ist ist doch logisch. Meine Oma sagte einfach das Internat oder das Heim war das aaaaaaaaaallerbeste was ich für euch bekommen konnte und es war ja nur zu eurem beeeeeesten. Aber das die Kinder dort misshandelt worden sind, das hat sie einfach ignoriert. Also unsere Oma mag uns nur wenn wir ihr alles geben alles kaufen alles machen was sie will und dann natürlich aus liebe und freiwillig und ohne das sie etwas sagt wir sollen noch erraten was sie will...... und wenn wir das alles tun dann fängt sie an einen zu schickanieren und zu ärgern, weil es dann wieder nicht passt und das ist nun mal krank. Ich glaube die planen anders und viel genauer und ihnen geht es nur um sich selber und ihr Ego muß befriedigt werden und somit gehen sie ja sogar soweit, das sie zeitweise die charmantesten und besten Menschen der Welt werden und man sagt sich dann oh ich muß blind gewesen sein. In der nächsten Minute denkt man dann vorsicht Falle. LG Sali :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## ratlos...

vielleicht sollte man einfach beinen markt gründen tausche seltsame mutter/ oma gegen normale... zu schön um wahr zu sein...
naja... so müssen wir damit leben...aber nicht mit ihnen...

----------


## ratlos...

mich würde mal interessieren, was in den köpfen solcher mütter vorgeht.... haben sie die bewusstheit ihrer krankheit und schämen sich vllt dafür oder ist das krankheitsbild total aus den köpfen verbannt :Huh?: ??

----------


## Meer

Hallo,
also mein Rat an alle: Schaut zuerst, dass es Euch gut geht - denn dann könnt ihr anderen Helfen. Ich weiß selbst, wie dass ist. Meine Mutter hat eine Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung. Ich bin heute 25 Jahre und ich war als Kind, Mutter für meine Mutter. Ich weiß wie es ist, bei jemanden den man doch eigentlich lieb hat und ihm Nahe sein will, erstmal auf Distanz zu gehen und aus Eigenschutz zu sagen: Erst ich, dann die anderen. Das sind harte Worte, aber in diesem Fall kann man ganz leicht daran kaputt gehen, wenn man so viel Kraft in andere Menschen steckt und sein Leben dabei aus den Augen verliert. So habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht. Es mag sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die durchaus anders damit besser umgehen können, aber ich wollt hier auch nur einen Gedankenanstoß geben.
Passt gut auf Euch auf.
Liebe Grüße Nadine

----------


## Oleander

Liebe Tochter einer schwierigen Mutter
Ich kann deine Eindrücke sehr teilen und würde mich gerne mit dir mehr darüber unterhalten. Es ist so selten, dass jemand wagt, die Erinnerungen an die Kindheit zu teilen. Die Schulgefühle hindern einen zu lange daran. 
Was meinst du?

----------

